# Bowls and Safety!



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello everyone!

As the day gets closer and closer, I'm looking to acquire all of the necessary supplies!

I am looking into bowls, for both feeding and water, and was hoping to get your opinions.

I am aware of the issues with eating/drinking too fast, so I'd like to take preventative measures (new dad here haha).

This is what I have in mind:

Feeding,

Stainless Steel Pet Feed Pans | Jeffers Pet

or 

Stainless Steel Flying Saucer Puppy Food Dish | Jeffers Pet

Water,

Great American Spillproof Products - Home

I believe the pan and bowl will slow them down, as the food is more spread out throughout the larger base, and the buddy bowl is made to promote safety habits.

Do you believe adult size bowls for a puppy are okay? Or should I be starting small and increasing gradually (he will be 12 weeks old).

Any thoughts or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Those bowls look great, but I'm not sure they're necessary. I use adult size stainless bowls and a stainless bucket for water (outside). I'll be curious to see what others think.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I also use a metal bucket outside clipped to the kennel.Cheap stainless steel food bowl,adult size.A large,heavy,resin bowl that doesn't tip for water indoors.The inside bowls rest on a boot tray.

If your puppy eats too fast,a small bowl placed upside down in the larger bowl will help slow him down.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

let me throw this extra consideration at you. My dog doesn't like the taste of metal so I found a nice ceramic bowl in a thrift store. I did wait until he was grown and over the "tossing his bowl around" phase. Before that I used stainless bowls that I had from a previous dog (samantha my ridgie mix over the rainbow bridge) I still use the stainless for water bowls. If it was hot outside and I'd bring a big bowl of water out, he would flip the bowl over and bark at his echo. It was so funny. Now that he is two that silliness is over, but it was adorable while it lasted. 
https://www.chewy.com/loving-pets-s...Cys24UYuam9_tcB18gG91R9MkSGHBdvDFUaAlri8P8HAQ without the rubber edge

Other times I fed part of a meal in a puzzle or in a plastic juice bottle. He had to knock the bottle around to get the kibble out. 
Sometimes I tossed it all over my hardwood floor so he had to hunt for the bits and pieces. 
Sometimes I put it in small portions in six bowls and put around the house. He had to find the bowls and bring me the empty for "desert" (red barn beef roll). When I did this game I had to make sure the meals were moist and super yummy, otherwise he would pick up the bowl to bring to me and spill kibble all over the floor. We started this close to age one.


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

FourIsCompany said:


> Those bowls look great, but I'm not sure they're necessary. I use adult size stainless bowls and a stainless bucket for water (outside). I'll be curious to see what others think.


I was definitely considering the normal stainless steel bowls, but then again I'm thinking preventative measures haha


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

One thing I've always done to slow down eating is to add quite a bit of water to the kibble. Since he's required to do some lapping first, it slows down that initial FOOD!!! response.


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

dogma13 said:


> I also use a metal bucket outside clipped to the kennel.Cheap stainless steel food bowl,adult size.A large,heavy,resin bowl that doesn't tip for water indoors.The inside bowls rest on a boot tray.
> 
> If your puppy eats too fast,a small bowl placed upside down in the larger bowl will help slow him down.


I have heard of the use of pails (which I will now buy to have one for outside use), but he will primarily be in the home, so any slow-down mechanism/spill-proof bowl is welcome!

I like the idea of the small bowl inside the bigger bowl. I just want to be safe and preventative.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

car2ner said:


> let me throw this extra consideration at you. My dog doesn't like the taste of metal so I found a nice ceramic bowl in a thrift store. I did wait until he was grown and over the "tossing his bowl around" phase. Before that I used stainless bowls that I had from a previous dog (samantha my ridgie mix over the rainbow bridge) I still use the stainless for water bowls. If it was hot outside and I'd bring a big bowl of water out, he would flip the bowl over and bark at his echo. It was so funny. Now that he is two that silliness is over, but it was adorable while it lasted.
> https://www.chewy.com/loving-pets-s...Cys24UYuam9_tcB18gG91R9MkSGHBdvDFUaAlri8P8HAQ without the rubber edge
> 
> Other times I fed part of a meal in a puzzle or in a plastic juice bottle. He had to knock the bottle around to get the kibble out.
> ...


Those are the exact same bowls I was looking at! Do you recommend a size? i was leaning towards the 64 oz, and I'd stick to that into adulthood.

I have heard of puzzle games, so I can definitely be creative an have fun with it. Anything to keep him safe 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Galathiel said:


> One thing I've always done to slow down eating is to add quite a bit of water to the kibble. Since he's required to do some lapping first, it slows down that initial FOOD!!! response.


I did come across wetting the food, so now I can just hope he won't mind it being wet haha.

Thanks for the idea!


----------

